# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Overtijd

## sandra32

hallo allemaal.
ik ben 32 jaar en we zijn bezig voor een 2 de kindje.
nou heb ik vorige week donderdag en vrijdag hevige steken in mijn buik gehad.
afgelopen maandag had ik eigenlijk ongesteld moeten worden, maar dit gebeurde niet.
we hebben gewacht met testen tot gisteren (zaterdag) maar wat blijkt test negatief.
ik snap er niks van omdat ik normaal een normale cyclus heb van 28 dagen.
heeft iemand van jullie dit ook al eens meegemaakt?
ik wil zelf nog een week afwachten en dan nog eens testen, anders maar langs de huisarts.
ik zal wel zien of iemand mij kan helpen.

groetjes Sandra.

----------


## marcia4

ik heb dat zelfde probleem test negatief al 8 dagen overtijd

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb 2 kinderen. Toen ik zwanger wilde worden van mijn tweede heb ik heel snel een test gedaan toen bleek dat ik niet ongesteld werd. De test was negatief. Toch voelde ik me anders en voelde ik dat er iets groeide in mijn buik. Ik heb toen twee weken gewacht en heb weer een test gedaan. Toen bleek die positief te zijn. Het blijkt dat je zwangerschapshormonen nog niet te zien in je urine. Daar moet je toch minstens 3 weken mee wachten. Dus wacht nog even af en doe dan nog een test. Misschien pakt het net zo uit als bij mij 3 jaar geleden.

----------


## marcia4

een test zaterdag gedaan 12 dagen overtijd, nog steeds negatief!!

----------


## Wendy

Begrijp ik het goed dat je niet aan de pil bent, Marxia4? Want dan kan het ook door spanning komen. Ik ben rond mijn 20 jaar een half jaar niet ongesteld geweest. Dit omdat ik spanningen had en er teveel mee bezig was dat ik ongesteld moest worden.

----------

